# Definitive 585 review please anyone?



## henry (Mar 17, 2004)

Am egerly awaiting mine to arrive and have seen much flash photography from enviable new 585 owners but little about how it really rides!... There is a 585 heading now on the review part of this website.. would one of you kindly oblige ?!


----------



## arthurmcw (Jun 9, 2004)

henry said:


> Am egerly awaiting mine to arrive and have seen much flash photography from enviable new 585 owners but little about how it really rides!... There is a 585 heading now on the review part of this website.. would one of you kindly oblige ?!


I got my 585 about 2 months ago and have around 2500 miles on it. I love it. I came off a ti frame and there is a huge difference in the ride. It is extremely fast and climbs like a dream. It is very responsive and very smooth. I have read others here that have said that they went with other look models because the 585 has a harsher ride but I have not found that at all. I have been riding 450 to 500 miles a week and have been completly happy with the ride. It is a easy bike to ride for hours. I hope this helps.


----------



## henry (Mar 17, 2004)

*Long ride/hill joy !*



arthurmcw said:


> I got my 585 about 2 months ago and have around 2500 miles on it. I love it. I came off a ti frame and there is a huge difference in the ride. It is extremely fast and climbs like a dream. It is very responsive and very smooth. I have read others here that have said that they went with other look models because the 585 has a harsher ride but I have not found that at all. I have been riding 450 to 500 miles a week and have been completly happy with the ride. It is a easy bike to ride for hours. I hope this helps.


Cheers for your reply.. encouraging!... I might add a further queery as to the all carbon fork..

I read on www.cyclingnews.com that the Credit Agricole team used the older HC4 forks for the Roubaix because they have alloy wheel slots as opposed to all carbon ones.. I would assume that this means that the HC4 fork is safer on rough roads like cobbles or badly tarmaced stretches that one may suddenly find oneself going over??...


----------



## arthurmcw (Jun 9, 2004)

I read that too. I suppose that the credit agricole team didn't want to take any chances on such brutal pave. I feel like they are safe on ruff roads and small sections of pave.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd have to say the main reason they went that way is for speed & ease of wheel changes.
You do need to be a little more careful with the all carbon fork, NOT so with the al. tips. - You can file away the tabs on the al. and slap a wheel in real quick and you're gone.

I'm not sure, but filing a carbon forks tabs away DOESN'T sound like a good idea to me


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

DMFT said:


> I'm not sure, but filing a carbon forks tabs away DOESN'T sound like a good idea to me


I don't think it is a concern. I removed the tabs from mine with no issues. A small, sharp file and five minutes is all it took. No big deal.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Did you happen to repaint the exposed carbon after filing?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

It rides like a piece of plastic. Stupid-stiff but impercise, twitchy and unforgiving. Cancel your order and get steel - it's real.

heheh, just kidding!

Here's my opinion on my 585. Remember, I paid a lot of money for it, so I'd have to be brutally, abnormally honest to say it was anything other than brilliant. 

Caveat Emptor: there are many things that influence how a 'frame' may 'feel.' Therefore, here's my setup: FSA cranks, Campy Record, Mavic K's, Vittoria Open Corsa CX clinchers at 115psi front/120psi rear, Fizik Aliante, Deda Blackstick w/18cm showing, Deda Newton bars, Deda Einstein 120mm stem. All on a 51cm 585, size small. Oh, and I'm 5'9", 160 lbs. 10-15 hrs. per week, just started racing.

If you're getting a 57cm 585 (non-sloping and with a steeper HTA than mine) and choose to dress it with a Selle Italia SLR Carbon saddle, only show 5cm of post, use an 80cm stem with a 20 degree rise on top of 3cm of spacers, run sew-ups whacked all the way to 190psi, are 6'1", 135 lbs., and only ride on weekends, your bike will handle and feel very differently than mine.

All disclaimers aside, I like my 585. Very much. Very, very much. I came off a steel Colnago and find the 585 to be very smooth and comfortable. It's not as vertically forgiving as the 481 SL I rode for a month, but my 585 is nowhere near 'harsh' while being significantly stiffer in the rear triangle. It handles quickly but decisively in sprints and on descents - it goes exactly where I point it so any sloppiness or sluggishness is entirely my fault. Where it truly excels is in the hills - there is no noticeable flex anywhere when climbing out of the saddle, even on 15+ percent grades and with my less-than-perfect pedalling technique. My build is right around 15 lbs. so that's an obvious bonus going uphill.

In short, if (knocks wood) something happened to it, I'd buy another in a heartbeat. Enjoy yours!


----------



## henry (Mar 17, 2004)

peterpen said:


> It rides like a piece of plastic. Stupid-stiff but impercise, twitchy and unforgiving. Cancel your order and get steel - it's real.
> 
> heheh, just kidding!
> 
> ...


Cheers Peterpen!... your opening line did make me twitch then laugh!... I've been on a 381i for the last 2 years and have appreciated its long ride comfort and general sense of saftey going down hill. The frame was a little big for me and I hope that the 585 will fit me better having gone for the next size down (51). I understand the 585 is not quite as vertically compliant as the 381/481 but feel that I'm in better shape now for that to affect me too much. I certainly look forward to the hills on a much lighter frame.. almost certainly going for some Zipp 303 tub wheels to suit!.. definitly going campag compact route also.


----------



## arthurmcw (Jun 9, 2004)

Henry-
I have my 585 set up with the record compact crank too. I went with the 36/50 and I really like it. I also am using the reynolds stratus DV clinchers and am using the tufo clincher/tubular tires on them. It is so light and fast. You are going to love what you are getting. 
For training I am much heavier  , and dreaming of using my reynolds. I run campy wheels with conti 25 ultrasport (380gr) with another tire cut out inside the conti. I also use a 285gr thorn proff tube.
Train heavy, race light.
Melissa


----------

